# I've been bitten by the "show" bug (aka I showed Kip for the first time this weekend)



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

*I've been bitten by the "show" bug (aka I showed Kip for the first time this weekend)*

I have never "shown" a dog before but I decided to dive in and start showing Kip. He was a few days shy of being 6 months old so I entered him in the non-licensed puppy class for the sole purpose of getting both he and I some experience in the ring. I went with members from a local dog club and with one of Kip's trainers. I had a fantastic time! So many "firsts" for me since I have had no prior experience with this kind of thing. In the end, Kip won Best GSD Puppy in both the morning and afternoon shows! 

The highlight of the day, though, was witnessing Kip's trainer and her Dutch Shepherd earn her Grand Championship. Was just an overwhelmingly positive experience for both Kip and me. 

Here are a few pics from Saturday.

Before showing in the morning, Kip sacked out in his crate as others were busy showing their dogs just a short distance from us. He seemed oblivious to all the hustle-bustle. We had to hit the road Saturday morning by 5:30, so I was not surprised by his napping.









One of Kip's ribbons!









After the show with members from the dog club and with the GRAND Champion Dutch Shepherd (named "Snap") second from the right. I and Kip are on the far left side of the photo.










So, now I've decided to show Kip next month. But this time he will be 6 months old and so will officially start his show career then!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

CONGRATS!!! The UKC shows are a lot of fun!!!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

YAY! :congratulations:

 Kat


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats. I can't wait to get my new puppy and get my feet wet in showing too


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!! 

I just got back from Joplin, MO yesterday from showing my GSD Sage in AKC conformation. I love dog show weekends!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You train at CherCar? Congrats on the ribbons!
I put Karlo in a puppy class w/ UKC when he was just under 6 months...he won a blue ribbon, dirty nose and all! That was the beginning and the end of our show career.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats!!!  
And congrats to Snap, and your trainer!!! Sounds like it was a great weekend.

Btw- Kip is very handsome


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Fantastic! Shows are AMAZING! I'm so glad you caught the bug!


----------

